# Reclaimed Wood Gloat



## BeachedBones (Jan 31, 2009)

I lucked into a bunch of timbers from this old corral. They're all full 3" thick, 8" wide, and most between 6 and 7 feet. I think I can find a few uses for this. I think it is cedar.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Rock on!!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just like buried treasure. I'll bet there are some beautiful pieces of furniture hidden in those old boards.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice !
I can't wait to see some of the projects coming from that nice wood.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! That was one seriously thick fence. Have you figured out what type of wood it is?


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

Very Nice pile of wood there. Might be time to invest in a metal detector???!


----------



## BeachedBones (Jan 31, 2009)

First board ran through the planer… looks like pine. It surprises me because this wood has been out in the elements basically untreated for about 50 years. I thought pine would have rotted out to nothing by now.


----------



## addywilson (Aug 21, 2012)

This reclaimed wood furniture is made up of hard wood. It's a tough wood and after the finishing it looks nice.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Best of luck with your treasure find. Beautiful pieces coming soon …


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice score! Id suggest cleaning the dirt off with a belt sander before hitting the planer. That dirt will dull your knives quickly.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Bones, you mentioned you thought it was cedar, then pine. I'm thinking maybe Douglas fir. Ruff sawn it has the appearance of cedar but feels heavier. Doug fir handles the weather better than pine (doug fir is in the pine family) and we usually use something sturdier that cedar for corral planks.

As mentioned above cleaning before planing is a good idea. Dirt is hell on planer knives. I wire brush everything before planing if any grains of dirt are present.

Use your planer in a well ventilated area, there may be some chemical residue lurking from solutions used to spray the cows for ticks, bugs, etc.


----------

